# demonter ma souris



## bdro (27 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous
Je souhaiterai demonté ma souris pro mouse pour retrécir le fil. Quelqu'un aurait il un shéma de démontage
merci


----------



## Onra (28 Mai 2003)

Sujet déjà traité...

Des photos  ici


----------

